# Thinking about a new Toy



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I was looking in the Bargain Hunter, thinking about maybe getting a new toy. I have very little land of my own, but about 2 acres to look after beyond my lawn area. The 2 acres is hayfield, fairly rough, and slopes down quite seriously.

I would like to do some earthmoving, plowing & planting, and rough mowing, and probably clear my driveways and parking lot of snow.

At this point I have no shed, no big tools, and no welding skills, but will probably pick up a baby barn before winter.

The choices seem to be to invest in add-ons for the lawn mower, or get an older (read cheaper) tractor that I can get cheap attachments for. The attachments would be a plow, bush mower, snowblower and FEL.

Today the tractor choices are:

8N 1947 Gas $3000

Ford 800 1953 Gas $4000

Massey 1953 $1550

Super A Farmall 1954 $6000

Massey 1955 $3200

Massey 135 Turf Special 1957 $4500

Massey 35 1958 $3900

Jubilee Ford $800

Ford Haybine $1000

International B250 Diesel $2500

Presumably these are all negotiable. Descriptions vary, but most have 3 PT hitch, which I guess is a requirement to get low cost attachments. Other popular items are good tires, PTO


Anybody any thoughts on which direction i should go? And why?

What do I look for, what questions do I ask?

Should I be looking for one with a FEL already on it?

Thanks


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I can speak for the Fords.... too much for the 8N unless completely 100% restored....800 a -much- better tractor over the 8N in every single regard: HP, live PTO, steering, lift capacity etc.
1953 Jubilee Ford must be a wreck for $800 --- and really offers nothing over the 8N IMHO. 

I have restored an Internation B250 Diesel and that was one 
-SUPER NICE- and rare tractor. It looked just like this restored 
100%:

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/i250.jpg></center>

Cannot speak to the others, but in this deal the 800 series and/or the B250 to me would be a great toy. I am sure you might get better mileage elsewhere looking for a powerhouse and a FEL, but those are my opinions for fun and projects that will be relatively straightforward and rewarding. 



Andy


----------

